# Emergency Goat with urinary calculi



## Chuckfriedrice (Apr 13, 2014)

We have a male pygmy goat around 2yrs he has all the symptoms . I know the vet is the best course , Its Sunday and Everyones closed ! First thing in the morning where calling the vet . Is there anything to help him ? Hes Up and moving , eating hey . He is  barely peeing but it is semi drizzling . I know Ammonia cloride is the way to go but we need it now and weve tried the local stores that might have it . Any Ideas?


----------



## elevan (Apr 13, 2014)

Until you can get to the vet or get the Ammonium Chloride you could go with Fruit Fresh, you can get it in the canning section of any grocery store.



Roll farms said:


> (from this post)
> I had also read that 'fruit fresh' will work in a pinch to help w/ urinary calculi.  It's carried in grocery stores in the food preservation section.
> 
> I saved the document w/ the dosage on it, I dissolved 2 T of fruit fresh in 2 oz of water and drenched him w/ it.
> I can't find the old link I had found back then, but here is one that explains why FF works.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 13, 2014)

http://www.barnonemeatgoats.com/ucalculi.html

Found this information....have never used it, but looks like it couldn't hurt...


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Apr 13, 2014)

I've given apple cider when I couldn't get them to the vet right away before, its not the best option but it works in a pinch.


----------

